# Hakimi all'Inter per 40 mln. E' fatta.



## admin (26 Giugno 2020)

Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.

Sempre Sky: 40 mln più 5 di bonus.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.



Gran colpo, purtroppo. Almeno sulla carta.


----------



## Mic (26 Giugno 2020)

Giocatore perfetto per conte e ad un prezzo accettabile


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2020)

Che colpo (dopo Tonali).

Pagato meno del suo reale valore.

Inter intelligente che va a comprare top player da squadre obbligate a vendere.

E noi speriamo nei riscatti di Ibra e Kjaer.

Grazie Gazidis.


----------



## kipstar (26 Giugno 2020)

bel giocatore.
complimenti.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.



Mi sono perso un pezzo
Ma non è del Dortmund?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Giugno 2020)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso un pezzo
> Ma non è del Dortmund?



No. Infatti, il suo cartellino appartiene al Real. E stato in prestito al Dortmund per 2 anni.


----------



## Molenko (26 Giugno 2020)

Acquisto fantastico. Rosico molto.


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Giugno 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> No. Infatti, il suo cartellino appatriene al Real. E stato in prestito al Dortmund per 2 anni.



Ah ok


----------



## Stex (26 Giugno 2020)

non gli ha fatto 2 gol nel girone?


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che colpo (dopo Tonali).
> 
> Pagato meno del suo reale valore.
> 
> ...



non possiamo paragonare il nostro percorso con il loro. Son 2 anni che vanno in Champions noi siamo ancora a raccogliere le banane.


----------



## princeps (26 Giugno 2020)

colpo pazzesco: uno dei terzini più forti al mondo ed è giovanissimo
rosico davvero


----------



## Andris (26 Giugno 2020)

niente catastrofismi,abbiamo preso pure noi un terzino fortissimo dal Real e l'abbiamo pagato la metà peraltro.
la domanda da porsi è perchè il Real si privi di questi giocatori.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.



Fumo come una ciminiera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

Dopo questa il Triplete può accompagnare solo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.



Giocatore fortissimo. Uno dei migliori al mondo in questo ruolo con il potenziale per diventare il migliore al mondo.
In attacco é bravissimo, sa fare praticamente tutto


----------



## Tsitsipas (26 Giugno 2020)

Il Real aveva Theo e Hakimi, sinistro e destro, 21 anni tutti e due al momento della cessione e continua a giocare con Carvajal e Marcelo. 

Ovviamente sono estasiato da questo acquisto, operazione che fa ben sperare. Sia perché vuol dire che Zhang ha i soldi, sia perché colmiamo una lacuna. candreva e moses sono raccapriccianti a certi livelli. nell'ultima vera Inter c'erano tanti ex Real. cambiasso, samuel, snejider, eto'o. Se vuoi vincere senza aspettare 80 anni devi andare a pescare là


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.



Bel colpo, ma tutto da valutare fuori da BvB. Gran colpo anche del Madrid, senza spenderci più di tanto ha piazzato una scommessa ad una grossa cifra, tanto loro c'hanno Carvajal.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (26 Giugno 2020)

Eccezionale in una difesa a 5 .Un ragazzo instancabile e bravo tecnicamente. Si sovrappone con una velocità impressionante.Un fenomeno sopratutto a livello offensivo. Pero se giochi a 4 non serve a nulla. Non sa assolutamente difendere.

Il Real ha già Carvajal che ha solo 28 anni. Si prende una 40ina grazie ad un canterano cioé plusvalenza pura.
Il Real è veramente ad anni luce degli altri società. Stanno preparando un mega colpo per quest'estate, forse Mbappe.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Il Real aveva Theo e Hakimi, sinistro e destro, 21 anni tutti e due al momento della cessione e continua a giocare con Carvajal e Marcelo.
> 
> Ovviamente sono estasiato da questo acquisto, operazione che fa ben sperare. Sia perché vuol dire che Zhang ha i soldi, sia perché colmiamo una lacuna. candreva e moses sono raccapriccianti a certi livelli. nell'ultima vera Inter c'erano tanti ex Real. cambiasso, samuel, snejider, eto'o. Se vuoi vincere senza aspettare 80 anni devi andare a pescare là



Carvajal e Marcelo è gente pronta, matura, fatta e finita...sono quelli che ti giocano per vincere...gli altri due sono ragazzini, speranze, il Madrid che gioca per vincere tutto ogni anno difficilmente ha tempo per fare certe cose...io non vedo nulla di scandaloso nelle due cessioni, alla fine si finanziano i grandi colpi con quei soldi, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Giugno 2020)

Non l'ho mai visto, ma i cugini sembrano sempre più lontani...


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho mai visto, ma i cugini sembrano sempre più lontani...



Assolutamente si. Il loro progetto continua da anni, il nostro fa ridere. Il bello è che se vai a vedere i costi degli ultimi anni scopri che siamo li, ma con risultati completamente diversi, diventa cosi palese come hanno lavorato proprietà, dirigenza e staff tecnico....agli antipodi proprio.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> niente catastrofismi,abbiamo preso pure noi un terzino fortissimo dal Real e l'abbiamo pagato la metà peraltro.
> la domanda da porsi è perchè il Real si privi di questi giocatori.



Forse deve fare delle plusvalenze entro il 30/06 per il FPF


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si. Il loro progetto continua da anni, il nostro fa ridere. Il bello è che se vai a vedere i costi degli ultimi anni scopri che siamo li, ma con risultati completamente diversi, diventa cosi palese come hanno lavorato proprietà, dirigenza e staff tecnico....agli antipodi proprio.



Noi stiamo fallendo da anni perchè? Perchè non abbiamo un vero allenatore da Allegri. 

E l'anno prossimo sarà l'ennesima escommessa.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.



Stanno investendo i soldi di Icardi e Lautaro.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Giugno 2020)

Mi raccomando, noi continuiamo a pensare al razzismo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.



Grande giocatore, esattamente quello che gli serviva sulle fasce. 
Questi non scherzano.


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Carvajal e Marcelo è gente pronta, matura, fatta e finita...sono quelli che ti giocano per vincere...gli altri due sono ragazzini, speranze, il Madrid che gioca per vincere tutto ogni anno difficilmente ha tempo per fare certe cose...io non vedo nulla di scandaloso nelle due cessioni, alla fine si finanziano i grandi colpi con quei soldi, c'è poco da fare.



Non sono d'accordo. 
Marcelo, Sergio Ramos, Carvajal e tanti altri se li sono cresciuti in casa. 
Per me li hanno ceduti perché non credevano in questi 2 giocatori. 
Theo dopo qualche mese usciva già la notizia di un real che si era pentito. 
E per Hakimi secondo me è una questione di ruolo. 
Rende meglio in fase offensiva.

E solo una bocciatura come hanno fatto con sneijder, Robben...


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2020)

Grande acquisto, perfetto tatticamente per Conte.
Loro dove vedon lacune le vanno subito a colmare, vogliono vincere immediatamente e non vogliono bravi giocatori , vogliono topmondo.
Candreva quest'anno ha giocato benino, non me la sento di bocciarlo miseramente, Moses ha deluso in generale ma tutto sommato nel primo tempo contro il Sassuolo mi era sembrato Cafù in confronto a Calabria.
Loro proseguono la crescita, lo fanno molto bene, noi siamo e saremo dietro per molto tempo ancora di questo passo.


----------



## LukeLike (26 Giugno 2020)

Questo sì che è un colpaccio, altro che Tonali.


----------



## mil77 (26 Giugno 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che colpo (dopo Tonali).
> 
> Pagato meno del suo reale valore.
> 
> ...




Cioè adesso è colpa di Gazidis anche se siamo conciati così? Ovvio la colpa non è di Berlusconi/galliani che ci hanno ridotto così e poi di Fassone/Mirabelli?


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Giugno 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè adesso è colpa di Gazidis anche se siamo conciati così? Ovvio la colpa non è di Berlusconi/galliani che ci hanno ridotto così e poi di Fassone/Mirabelli?



Siamo così per colpa dei cinesi.

Ma da quando è arrivato Gazidis:

0 nuovi sponsor (se non di scarso profilo)
rinnovo puma al ribasso
si è alzato lo stipendio
liti con boban e ibrahimovic


----------



## Milanlove (26 Giugno 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che colpo (dopo Tonali).
> 
> Pagato meno del suo reale valore.
> 
> ...



C'è chi con i 40 milioni si compra i Tonali e gli Hakimi e chi si compra i Piatek, i Paquetà e i Leao. 
E qui Gazidis c'entra zero... se non nella sciagurata scelta degli uomini mercato.


----------



## mil77 (26 Giugno 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siamo così per colpa dei cinesi.
> 
> Ma da quando è arrivato Gazidis:
> 
> ...



No no no siamo così x colpa di Berlusconi e Galliani....la storia é storia basta vedere i bilanci...li il dato é oggettivo e non può essere interpretato


----------



## ibracadabra9 (26 Giugno 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> C'è chi con i 40 milioni si compra i Tonali e gli Hakimi e chi si compra i Piatek, i Paquetà e i Leao.
> E qui Gazidis c'entra zero... se non nella sciagurata scelta degli uomini mercato.



vero in parte.
Certi giocatori, tipo Hakimi, li puoi prendere se giochi la champions perchè è li che vogliono giocare.


----------



## Milanlove (26 Giugno 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> vero in parte.
> Certi giocatori li puoi prendere se giochi in champions.



sì però il concetto è che i giocatori li devi pagare il giusto. Tonali e Hakimi, 40 milioni l'uno è giusto. Uno sarà probabilmente il punto cardine a centrocampo della nazionale dei prossimi 10 anni e l'altro è uno che quest'anno ha dimostrato di essere un top.
Noi alle stesse cifre abbiamo comprato dei signor nessuno.

Mi sta bene comprare piatek, paquetà, leao perchè i giocatori da champions non vengono, però non mi sta bene che li stra paghi per poi avere rose incomplete e piangere miseria perchè la proprietà non ti fornisce fondi infiniti. Quest'anno ad esempio abbiamo una rosa incompleta e abbiamo sprecato 50 milioni per comprare leao, krunic e duarte. 3 che dovresti portarti a casa per un totale complessivo di 25 milioni di euro, la metà di quello che abbiamo speso.
Idem i due fenomeni dell'anno scorso. Leonardo che spara a zero sulla proprietà e poi però sugli 80 milioni BUTTATI per due BROCCHI non dice nulla e vuole altri fondi per far cosa? Per comprare a cifre fuori mercato altri piatek e paquetà?
I soldi, sopratutto se non sono infiniti come quelli del PSG, vanno saputi gestire. Altrimenti chiunque potrebbe fare mercato se il bancomat è infinito.


----------



## Ring_the_Bell (26 Giugno 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siamo così per colpa dei cinesi.
> 
> Ma da quando è arrivato Gazidis:
> 
> ...



quali cinesi, quelli di Arcore ?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Giugno 2020)

bel colpo, a un prezzo ancora umano, diciamo. 

giustamente la qualità si paga.


----------



## Molenko (26 Giugno 2020)

L'unica speranza che ho su Hakimi è che nel Dortmund le sue qualità sono uscite fuori in un sistema particolare, diverso dal calcio Contiano: il Dortmund gioca 3-4-3, da quel lato si alternano Brandt, Sancho e Hazard, tutte mezzepunte che tendono a entrare dentro al campo e che lasciano spazio alla sua grandissima velocità senza palla e che addirittura, associandosi con lui, gli procurano gli spazi per un inserimento in area di rigore (vedi i due gol all'Inter), come fosse un'ala vera e propria, da qui i diversi gol segnati quest'anno. Nel 3-5-2 dell'Inter gli esterni fanno un lavoro totalmente diverso: devono restare larghissimi e buttare quanti più cross possibili in area. Vedremo se si adatterà a questo tipo di gioco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Giugno 2020)

super giocatore,indispensabile per il gioco di Conte, se fanno un acquisto anche sull' altra fascia il prossimo anno si giocano lo scudetto. ma il Real non metterà una recompra? mi sembra strano. Vabbè che hanno Carvajal..


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora Sky: Hakimi all'Inter, affare in chiusura. Al Real Madrid andranno 40 milioni di euro. Restano solo pochi dettagli da sistemare.
> 
> Sempre Sky: 40 mln più 5 di bonus.



.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Giugno 2020)

Sembrerebbe un super colpo.


----------



## Metti (29 Giugno 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Il Real aveva Theo e Hakimi, sinistro e destro, 21 anni tutti e due al momento della cessione e continua a giocare con Carvajal e Marcelo.
> 
> Ovviamente sono estasiato da questo acquisto, operazione che fa ben sperare. Sia perché vuol dire che Zhang ha i soldi, sia perché colmiamo una lacuna. candreva e moses sono raccapriccianti a certi livelli. nell'ultima vera Inter c'erano tanti ex Real. cambiasso, samuel, snejider, eto'o. Se vuoi vincere senza aspettare 80 anni devi andare a pescare là



che Zhang avesse i soldi si è sempre saputo. Avete acquistato credibilità grazie a Conte e Marotta ed è quello che vi serviva, e che servirebbe anche a noi. Baratterei volentieri le coppette inutili che abbiamo vinto in questi anni con la possibilità di portarsi a casa gente come Eriksen o questo qui che arriva. Non per il valore in se, quanto per quello che rappresentano. Giocatori top di premier e bundes, che farebbero comodo a chiunque

purtroppo due anni fa uno come Tonali vi avrebbe riso in faccia. Ora preferisce voi alla Juve e questa è una reazione a catena, Eriksen porta fama che porta Hakimi che porta via via la gente a voler venire a milano.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Giugno 2020)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Il Real aveva Theo e Hakimi, sinistro e destro, 21 anni tutti e due al momento della cessione e continua a giocare con Carvajal e Marcelo.
> 
> Ovviamente sono estasiato da questo acquisto, operazione che fa ben sperare. Sia perché vuol dire che Zhang ha i soldi, sia perché colmiamo una lacuna. candreva e moses sono raccapriccianti a certi livelli. nell'ultima vera Inter c'erano tanti ex Real. cambiasso, samuel, snejider, eto'o. Se vuoi vincere senza aspettare 80 anni devi andare a pescare là


mi sono perso Eto'o al Real ? mi sa di no


----------



## RickyB83 (29 Giugno 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> mi sono perso Eto'o al Real ? mi sa di no



Ci è anche cresciuto calcisticamente


----------



## Tsitsipas (30 Giugno 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> mi sono perso Eto'o al Real ? mi sa di no



sì, giocava con loro quando fece il mondiale del 1998. a inizio carriera. Il Real se ne sbarazzò come ha fatto ora per Hakimi, questo intendevo


----------



## Shmuk (30 Giugno 2020)

Bei colpi, ma Tonali a 40 milioni farebbe indispettire anche Iva Zanicchi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Giugno 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che colpo (dopo Tonali).
> 
> Pagato meno del suo reale valore.
> 
> ...



Certo è colpa di Gazidis..mica che quando spendiamo 40 milioni prendiamo Andre Silva o Caldara o Piatek o Paquetà....ti ho appena elencato la bellezza di 150 milioni in gabinetti


----------



## Milanlove (30 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo è colpa di Gazidis..mica che quando spendiamo 40 milioni prendiamo Andre Silva o Caldara o Piatek o Paquetà....ti ho appena elencato la bellezza di 150 milioni in gabinetti


Ma anche solo nell'ultima campagna acquisti, abbiamo speso più di 50 milioni per krunic, leao r duarte. 

Noi di default, ad ogni mercato dobbiamo buttare via minimo 50 milioni. 
E poi piangiamo miseria...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Giugno 2020)

Metti ha scritto:


> che Zhang avesse i soldi si è sempre saputo. Avete acquistato credibilità grazie a Conte e Marotta ed è quello che vi serviva, e che servirebbe anche a noi. Baratterei volentieri le coppette inutili che abbiamo vinto in questi anni con la possibilità di portarsi a casa gente come Eriksen o questo qui che arriva. Non per il valore in se, quanto per quello che rappresentano. Giocatori top di premier e bundes, che farebbero comodo a chiunque
> 
> purtroppo due anni fa uno come Tonali vi avrebbe riso in faccia. Ora preferisce voi alla Juve e questa è una reazione a catena, Eriksen porta fama che porta Hakimi che porta via via la gente a voler venire a milano.



Le coppette? La coppetta, vuoi dire, la supercoppa italiana di Doha. Tolta quella siamo a zeru tituli dal 2011, come loro. La Lazietta in confronto nel medesimo periodo ha fatto incetta di “trofei”.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo è colpa di Gazidis..mica che quando spendiamo 40 milioni prendiamo Andre Silva o Caldara o Piatek o Paquetà....ti ho appena elencato la bellezza di 150 milioni in gabinetti



Su Paquetà sono stato il primo e unico a criticarne acquisto immediatamente per cifre e giocatore, e non ti dico quante prese in giro ho ricevuto qui sul forum.

Ennesima vittoria personale sul forum.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Giugno 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Su Paquetà sono stato il primo e unico a criticarne acquisto immediatamente per cifre e giocatore, e non ti dico quante prese in giro ho ricevuto qui sul forum.
> 
> Ennesima vittoria personale sul forum.



Si ma permettimi, sono vittorie di Pirro..qua siamo tutti milanisti e il problema è che stiamo vedendo un milan gestito a livello tecnico con una incompetenza imbarazzante da anni...

Sembriamo il Mancheter United dei poveri che non ne azzecca mai una...solo che almeno loro possono permettersi errori continui, noi i mercati disastrosi degli ultimi 5-6 anni li stiamo pagando tutti salatissimi


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma permettimi, sono vittorie di Pirro..qua siamo tutti milanisti e il problema è che stiamo vedendo un milan gestito a livello tecnico con una incompetenza imbarazzante da anni...
> 
> Sembriamo il Mancheter United dei poveri che non ne azzecca mai una...solo che almeno loro possono permettersi errori continui, noi i mercati disastrosi degli ultimi 5-6 anni li stiamo pagando tutti salatissimi



Concordo, ma sono soddisfazioni perchè ricordo quando quasi tutti mi venivano contro. Purtroppo si, siamo gestiti malissimo, chiunque di noi avrebbe fatto meglio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Giugno 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si. Il loro progetto continua da anni, il nostro fa ridere. Il bello è che se vai a vedere i costi degli ultimi anni scopri che siamo li, ma con risultati completamente diversi, diventa cosi palese come hanno lavorato proprietà, dirigenza e staff tecnico....agli antipodi proprio.



Noi abbiamo dei paletti,prima li aveva pure l'Inter. Non possiamo spendere. Il problema è chi c'è stato prima di Elliot


----------



## Milanlove (30 Giugno 2020)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo dei paletti,prima li aveva pure l'Inter. Non possiamo spendere. Il problema è chi c'è stato prima di Elliot



prima e comunque anche con Elliot. 

Abbiamo fatto spese pazze ogni anno azzeccando 1 giocatore su 20 acquistati, prima o poi dovremo pagare il conto di queste.

Il risanamento del bilancio non è mai iniziato, abbiamo avuto DS isterici che sapevano solo spendere soldi a caso e proprietà che gli han dato corda sulla base del nulla.
Prima o poi arriveremo al punto in cui dovremo "spendere quanto si incassa" come facevano appunto Inter e Roma qualche anno fa (la Roma lo fa tutt'ora). E lì, se non avremo un DS capace di scegliere, condurre trattative, trattare con i procuratori, comprare e vendere, ci trasformeremo definitivamente nella Fiorentina o nel Torino. Se non punteremo mai sulla competenza, non ne usciremo mai.


----------

